# Got another one on my list.



## emusmacker (Dec 16, 2011)

Went hunting on the Hill today. Set up a stake blind with diecut material and killed a nice bufflehead drake. My buddy killed a nice bluebill deake and a hen buffy. we didn't flare any birds with our set up and we didn't have to dig in the mud to hide. They never flared due to the BUILT blind. Also had big ducks come in also.


----------



## Moondawg (Dec 16, 2011)

Two thumbs up!


----------



## cr00241 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice Job


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 16, 2011)

I know you had to be sweatin in them long britches today. Man I would have had to be hunting in a pair of shorts today!!!


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 16, 2011)

welcome to the diver club...congrats!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 16, 2011)

rnelson5 said:


> I know you had to be sweatin in them long britches today. Man I would have had to be hunting in a pair of shorts today!!!



Heck man, I had on 1200 gram waders while hunting.  Ity was hot, and yes I was sweating, but to me that's just part of it.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 16, 2011)

CootCartel said:


> welcome to the diver club...congrats!



Thanks man, but I've been in the diver club for many yrs. My favorite duck to hunt is the ringneck.


----------



## Ramcat (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice Buffie!


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 17, 2011)

It seems as if this thread may be in some way directed to me But as I said, we had no problem seeing big birds (mallards) and we could kill the crap out of divers but the previous thread that I posted was concerning mallards nottt Divers.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 17, 2011)

congrats on the buffy they are pretty birds, 

not to take away from your accomplishment, but as said above divers aren't normally as wary as big birds


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice coot.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 17, 2011)

I understand that divers aren't as wary as a mallard or even a gadwall, but I also said in my post that we even had a few big ducks
come in also, they just wouldn't work. But they never flared.

Look if you want to plunk down a bunch of money for a layout, then fine. I think they work great, all I was saying was that a blind built out of natural vegetation will work. Just try it and see. 

some on here act like it is completely stupid to do it, I've seen puddlers drop down into decoys while the hunter was moving them around, and also seen em drop in while hunters stood very still in the water. Sometimes ducks will flare for no reason.   go ahead a buy you a couple layouts, they will even your odds but I don't have the extra money to spend on a layout so I use what I can.  I get results. And while a diver may not be as wary as a mallard, they will still break and flare if they see the human outline. A blind, regardless of what kind you use or build will break up the outline.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 18, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Thanks man, but I've been in the diver club for many yrs. My favorite duck to hunt is the ringneck.



Congrats on the buff!  What other divers have you killed?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 18, 2011)

Golden BB said:


> Congrats on the buff!  What other divers have you killed?



Ringers, bluebills, redheads, buffies, mergansers, and ruddies.  Still wanting a Canvasback bad.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2011)

Emusmacker, your thread has been cleaned up.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Nic, did it get deleted altogether?  It wasn't that bad was it?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 18, 2011)

nic i was just making a suggestion that has worked for me in the past, and I guess some got offended. Don't know why. Maybe some question my duck hunting abilities.

Let me say this right now. I don't claim to be an expert, I go duck hunting because I LOVE it. Not to try and measure up to others standards. To me waterfowl hunting is an ever changing affair and one that I learn from everyday I go. I hope I never reachthe expert level and get so high headed that I have to judge others, I like the fact that I learn something new evrytime. If some don't think that makes me a duck hunter, then so be it. I don't hunt for anyone but me.

I think it's a shame that there are some that want to judge others and try to have a "duck killing measuring" contest.   so to all the experts, happy hunting, and keep giving all that wonderful knowledge that keeps topwaters like me informed.


----------



## jwb72 (Dec 18, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> nic i was just making a suggestion that has worked for me in the past, and I guess some got offended. Don't know why. Maybe some question my duck hunting abilities.
> 
> Let me say this right now. I don't claim to be an expert, I go duck hunting because I LOVE it. Not to try and measure up to others standards. To me waterfowl hunting is an ever changing affair and one that I learn from everyday I go. I hope I never reachthe expert level and get so high headed that I have to judge others, I like the fact that I learn something new evrytime. If some don't think that makes me a duck hunter, then so be it. I don't hunt for anyone but me.
> 
> I think it's a shame that there are some that want to judge others and try to have a "duck killing measuring" contest.   so to all the experts, happy hunting, and keep giving all that wonderful knowledge that keeps topwaters like me informed.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 18, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> nic i was just making a suggestion that has worked for me in the past, and I guess some got offended. Don't know why. Maybe some question my duck hunting abilities. Let me say this right now. I don't claim to be an expert, I go duck hunting because I LOVE it. Not to try and measure up to others standards. To me waterfowl hunting is an ever changing affair and one that I learn from everyday I go. I hope I never reachthe expert level and get so high headed that I have to judge others, I like the fact that I learn something new evrytime. If some don't think that makes me a duck hunter, then so be it. I don't hunt for anyone but me. I think it's a shame that there are some that want to judge others and try to have a "duck killing measuring" contest. so to all the experts, happy hunting, and keep giving all that wonderful knowledge that keeps topwaters like me informed.



just wondering, your refferring to the "contest" that you are actively participating in? 

As far as your methods, I have not once judged you, nor said a derrogatory comment, but I disagreed with your methods, and pointed out where your justifications were flawed.......its all opinion in the end, you have yours, I have mine, it doesn't have to be negative


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 18, 2011)

No not refeering to that contest. I mean it's like a "ruler measuring" contest to some. If you don't hunt with this type equipment or in this duck infested haven then you just ain't quite reached the "Master duck killer" status. That's the contest I was refferring to. i never said you made a derogatory comment to me. 

I also don't see how you pointed out my justifications were flawed. 

I'm the one that made a simple suggestion on a technique that has worked in the past, and then it seems because I didn't go the layout route that folks got their  undies in a wad. It was just a S U G G E S T I O N!!  As I said, if the guy don't like ny suggestion then don't do it. 

also there are those that claim if you can't call at the competition level then you just can't kill a duck. Let me tell you my opinion, I believe a pressured mallard in Ga is just as wary and tough to kill as a pressuded mallard in Arkie, Lousiiana, Illinois or any other state. Pressured birds are just that, just because they choose to migrate here doesn't make them any dumber that thier cousins that went to Arkansas.   unfortunately, some folks actually believe this. 

Why is it so hard to believe that a brushed blind on the side of the lake COULD work?  Seriously why?  Have you ever had mallards do the same thing everytime you hunt em, or have you never had to try something that you thought might be really dumb, but it worked?  That's all I'm saying, try it and see, if the birds flare then you ain't gotta do it again. Real simple, at least to me it is.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 18, 2011)

sorry, I thought you were taking a shot at me about the contest. 

As far as the brush blind idea goes, I understand that it will work, and as I stated before, it is definately better than a boat blind. I simply believe that it is not your best option. A layout, or simply laying down and covering up with burlap will work very well, because you have little to no profile. Which is key on high pressured birds. If you have no back drop you stick out a lot more, just like hangin a deer stand. If your skyligned your gonna get seen more than if your backed by numerous trees. You don't have to agree this was just my opinion. 

as far as your references to calling and birds in other places. you have said before that you have never hunted out west, it is a different situation. the birds are not smarter or more wary, they simply have many more options. An example would be, how many times have you had a dozen other groups set up within a 500yd radius of you in georgia, in equally desirable spots for the birds to be, and worked in a group of mallards? I know that I'm not in this situation very often in georgia. But in places west of here, you are more than likely hunting 30k + acres of flooded timber, in which there is not a honey hole. There are specific flight paths, but typically you don't just find a spot the birds want to be over others. So you scout hard, and find a hole thats in a good flight path, then you hunt it. Well, the next mornin, theres 10 other groups of hunters set up near you, every group is in a general area that the birds want to be, but the birds want to be in each hole equally. You have to make them want to be in your hole more than the others. So how do you do this? several things come to mind. The first is motion in the decoys, the other is CALLING.


----------



## brobi9 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sweet man! Me and my partner doubled up on a fair of buffleheads last weekend! We're having the drake and hen mounted together!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 19, 2011)

Im still after a buffie!Congrats!!Im going to try the blind idea this weekend.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 19, 2011)

Jaker said:


> sorry, I thought you were taking a shot at me about the contest.
> 
> As far as the brush blind idea goes, I understand that it will work, and as I stated before, it is definately better than a boat blind. I simply believe that it is not your best option. A layout, or simply laying down and covering up with burlap will work very well, because you have little to no profile. Which is key on high pressured birds. If you have no back drop you stick out a lot more, just like hangin a deer stand. If your skyligned your gonna get seen more than if your backed by numerous trees. You don't have to agree this was just my opinion.
> 
> as far as your references to calling and birds in other places. you have said before that you have never hunted out west, it is a different situation. the birds are not smarter or more wary, they simply have many more options. An example would be, how many times have you had a dozen other groups set up within a 500yd radius of you in georgia, in equally desirable spots for the birds to be, and worked in a group of mallards? I know that I'm not in this situation very often in georgia. But in places west of here, you are more than likely hunting 30k + acres of flooded timber, in which there is not a honey hole. There are specific flight paths, but typically you don't just find a spot the birds want to be over others. So you scout hard, and find a hole thats in a good flight path, then you hunt it. Well, the next mornin, theres 10 other groups of hunters set up near you, every group is in a general area that the birds want to be, but the birds want to be in each hole equally. You have to make them want to be in your hole more than the others. So how do you do this? several things come to mind. The first is motion in the decoys, the other is CALLING.



Very true and point well made. I also have just laid down and covered up. It does work great. 

All I was saying is that to kill a mallard you still have to have a little know how, and I don't get the whole "I'm a better duck killer than you" attitude that some have.   As I stated earlier, I love duck hunting and the challenges it presents. I can se how the situation you mentioned above would help your skills.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 20, 2011)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Im still after a buffie!Congrats!!Im going to try the blind idea this weekend.



It doesn't work all the time, but neither does any tactic you try. Laying on the ground is a great way like someone said before, but if you don't have the money for a layout(and can't save up money like some can) and don't want to lay on the ground, then a blind can and will work.

Since divers are apparently sooo much dumber than Mallards, you should do fine with the blind.


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 20, 2011)

Mandarin Duck, seen one in the wild in Arizona.
Pintail
BWT
GWT
Cinnamon Teal


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 29, 2011)

CootCartel said:


> welcome to the diver club...congrats!



How do you get in that club?


----------

